#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-16
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> hi
<c_smith> bkerensa, been trying to install Precise, but the LiveCD wouldn't boot up without throwing a Kernel Panic right away, is there another way I can install it?
<bkerensa> idk.... I just upgraded
<bkerensa> I think when I did try the LiveCD it wasnt fully done
<c_smith> ah, ok, so "update-manager -d" without quotes does work?
<c_smith> tried that once, but chickened out.
<bkerensa> sudo sed -i s'/oneiric/precise/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<bkerensa> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --purge && sudo apt-get clean
<bkerensa> works
<c_smith> hmmmmmm, interesting.
<c_smith> the Wiki Page for Precise has the command I listed in it.
<c_smith> I'll try that and then your command if it doesn't work.
<bkerensa> hi tgm4883
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> hi
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-17
<bkerensa> slangasek: Any thoughts on dates for the next jam? I believe I sent you and e-mail
<bkerensa> slangasek: Thinking maybe we could just discuss at next Debian Social?
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | IRC Meeting 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | LoCo Council Meeting 1/17 @ Noon in #ubuntu-meeting
<c_smith> hello
<TRAVISg> Hello all.
<bkerensa> Good morning all
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Very snowy outside it is.... about 2 or 3 inches
<TRAVISg> Wow where are you at? Downtown here is just wet.
<TRAVISg> I put a dual boot on my girlfriends laptop this weekend:)
<TRAVISg> ubuntu and the xp she already had
<TRAVISg> she is giving it a test drive I was totally excited.
<TRAVISg> All right I have a class to teach at 7:45 gotta run see you all at noon or just before.
<bkerensa> okie dokie
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> hey you
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> nathwill nathwill_ : Let me know if you get a few minutes to chat before the council meeting  to discuss our game plan with council ;)
<bkerensa> also here is a log from a LoCo Approval meeting in case you want to know how they go typically
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20100518
<nathwill> yeah, what's happenin?
<nathwill> sorry bout the delay, just reading up on Murder
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> Oh well mostly just wanted to point to the link above that has a IRC log so you know what they might ask
<bkerensa> ;)
<nathwill> okey doke.
<bkerensa> Just a FYI for anyone awake :) I have reached out to someone I know at Dell and asked them to sponsor flash drives for our release party in April
<bkerensa> and I have a few requests for food and drink sponsors out and some venue sponsors requests out so stuff is already circulating as for Release Party
<MarkDude> bkerensa,  ping
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Ello
<bkerensa> 3pm Eastern should be correct
<bkerensa> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Loco+Council+Meeting&iso=20120117T20&ah=1
 * MarkDude will see if he can make it
<bkerensa> kk
<MarkDude> and has also been assured that Fedora is ok with me making a scene if Oregon is not approve
<bkerensa> I think we got it either way
 * MarkDude has green light
<MarkDude> Hopefully
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> No need for team to be involved with pissing contest
<bkerensa> heh funny seeing people struggling to make it up hills on ice and snow
<MarkDude> bkerensa, ping
<MarkDude> pm
<tgm4883> I won't be able to make it until probably 12:30
<tgm4883> unless this meeting runs short
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> that sucks :P
 * bkerensa was hoping you might be there tgm4883 incase they pop quiz on before my lead
<tgm4883> yea, I'm hoping this meeting will run short (11:30 - 12:30)
<tgm4883> but we're virtualizing all the things! so who knows
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Well in case they ask do you know why nobody did Team Reports before me? I personally didnt know they were required until months into being lead
<bkerensa> nobody told me :) I just found other locos wiki's including them
<tgm4883> Team Reports?
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> Every month teams are required to produce a report
<bkerensa> summarizing social media buzz, photos, events etc etc
<bkerensa> meetings logs
<bkerensa> :)
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<bkerensa> imho I think LoCo Council should play some role in informing new Team Leads and Contacts of this obligation
<tgm4883> I didn't know they were required
<tgm4883> and since I was the defacto team lead since everyone else moved away I didn't bother to look into it that much
<bkerensa> ahh :)
<bkerensa> hello kalosaurusrex
<albrigha> hey bkerensa!
<bkerensa> hi albrigha
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> would it be safe to idle on the #ubuntu-meeting channel until the meeting starts?
<bkerensa> sure
<bkerensa> I idle there always
<c_smith> k
 * bkerensa is somewhere between epic tired and asleep
<c_smith> well, hopefully you don't fall asleep during this, ofc, we have Nathan for the main part.
<c_smith> and hopefully all goes well.
<bkerensa> I actually will be presenting
<bkerensa> so I have to be awake
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> cool,
<c_smith> lol, there's two bands Jono likes that I happen to like: Disturbed and Severed Fifth.
<bkerensa> Just a FYI PuppetLabs just told me if we do want April the 28th for our release party that we are greenlight with them and they can host soda and beer like usual
<bkerensa> so far based on the poll the 28th is looking likely
<c_smith> cool,
<c_smith> just because I'm available then doesn't mean something can come up between now and then that prevents me from going.
<c_smith> "Resistance is futieoeoreoe-Error, Error, Borg 129123 has encountered a segmentation fault at 0xx0000000000, Windows will now reboot" something I said on #ubuntu-offtopic
<c_smith> do any of you find that the least bit funny? if not, it's a sign that I have a bad sense of humor.
 * nathwill nods
<bkerensa> heh
<c_smith> well, at least it was terrible.
<bkerensa> nathwill we need to do sushi and beer session sometime in the next few weeks but I'm thinking next month might be best since my schedule is ridic right now
 * bkerensa needs to find a place that does brown rice sushi though
<nathwill> oh man, speaking of dining discovery... anybody else checked out Aaroma in Hillsboro?
<nathwill> by far the best mexican food i've ever had.
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> Not me
 * bkerensa needs to get out to Hillsboro and Beaverton more
<bkerensa> c_smith: Btw we will cover this months meeting agenda that got nixed due to connectivity issues in our Feb meeting
<nathwill> mmm... burrito suizo
<c_smith> cool.
<c_smith> *continues reading a Wikipedia article about The Chronicles Of RIddick*
<bkerensa> c_smith: Have you considered contributing to a team outside of the LoCo? I know of a opportunity to work on the Ubuntu Developer News
<c_smith> haven't really, mainly due to the fact that I won't have much time in the coming months, Chemeketa, and then an operation on my jaw.
<bkerensa> oh yeah
<bkerensa> well this opportunity likely only requires 30 minutes or less of your time per week if your interested... Just requires writing and doing interviews via e-mail
<c_smith> ah, ok, well, that should be do-able, I spend more time than that on the PC anyway.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Excellent I will introduce you via e-mail
<bkerensa> the contact you would be working with is a Canonical employee
<c_smith> cool,
<c_smith> I might have to slip out here for a couple minutes to restart my PC soon. shouldn't be long.
<bkerensa> kk
<c_smith> then comes the fun part: setting up the Gnome fallback to look like Gnome 2 Shell.
<bkerensa> ok time to start pinging people
<c_smith> brb, restarting PC
<bkerensa> Anyone interested in attending the Ubuntu Oregon Approval App Meeting befor LoCo Council it will be in #ubuntu-meeting and starts in about nine minutes or so (Ping: TRAVISg nathwill slangasek tgm4883 albrigha blkperl )
<albrigha> pong
<bkerensa> ;p
<TRAVISg> I would love to
<bkerensa> adam_g is your not busy too :)
<TRAVISg> #ubuntu-meeting
<bkerensa> yep
<TRAVISg> I wish that was a question it was my feeble attempt to open the chanel
<c_smith> back, but will have to relog a few times.
<bkerensa> Darn Ubuntu Wiki dont fail me now
<bkerensa> k
<TRAVISg> okay how do I get there?
<bkerensa> just type /join #ubuntu-meeting
<TRAVISg> ggrrrr
<TRAVISg> thats right thanks
<TRAVISg> Got it
<bkerensa> hello jvlb
<bkerensa> were about to have the meeting in #ubuntu-meeting :)
<jvlb> Hey, hey.
<TRAVISg> Hello
<c_smith> brb, relogging for the last time
<c_smith> hopefully
<bkerensa> hopefully were live now
<cprofitt> czajkowski: you taking the chair
<bkerensa> lol
<c_smith> ok, I
<c_smith> 'm back for good
<bkerensa> cprofitt: she isn't in this channel :)
<bkerensa> or is she? :P
<cprofitt> wrong channel -- sorry
<bkerensa> Can everyone who is in #ubuntu-meeting please raise hand here so I know who is present if the ask me
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> actually I think they will ask
<bkerensa> :P
<albrigha> 0/
<bkerensa> disregard ^
<c_smith> lol
<albrigha> lol
<c_smith> brb, desktop is acting up
<bkerensa> heh
<TRAVISg> raises hanfd
<TRAVISg> or hand
<albrigha> (wrong window I think?)
<bkerensa> lol
<c_smith> back
<bkerensa> TRAVISg thats for montenegro
<bkerensa> not us
<bkerensa> were next ;)
<bkerensa> unless you secretely live in Montenegro :P
<c_smith> cool, I didn't miss it, then.
<TRAVISg> No I was responding late to your request
<TRAVISg> I was just cleaning it and it went off I didn't even know it was loaded
<nathwill> that's what she said
<TRAVISg> (practising quietly in the corner "raises hand" "raises hand""raises hand"
<TRAVISg> Okay I think I got it
<c_smith> bleh, really need to iron out the bugs in Gnome Classic with effects, brb, switching to the one without effects.
<c_smith> nvm, it was my mouse.
<TRAVISg> bkerensa do you know the people from ubuntu holding the meeting
<bkerensa> Yes I know almost all of the loco council
<c_smith> are we supposed to report stuff?
<bkerensa> but that does not mean they will favor me
<bkerensa> c_smith: I do our team reports
<TRAVISg> no was just wondering
<c_smith> ah, cool
<bkerensa> but previous team leads did not
<TRAVISg> ah
<c_smith> *crosses fingers and hopes this goes well*
 * nathwill joins c_smith
<c_smith> hmmmmm, Windows 8 is supposedly coming out with a new FS.
<c_smith> ReFS is the filesystem coming with Windows 8
<jvlb> What does the "Re" stand for, recidivist?
<TRAVISg> bkerensa I am sure you will do a great job representing us.
<TRAVISg> *pats BK on the back*
<c_smith> Resilient Files System is ReFS.
<c_smith> just got an email about a ZDNet article on it.
<TRAVISg> I have another appt. at one think we will make it by then?
<c_smith> no clue, all that I have waiting until the end of this meeting is lunch.
<bkerensa> ok were coming up very quick
<TRAVISg> Yeah the are voting
<c_smith> yep
<c_smith> got back to this window just in time
<TRAVISg> I just realized I could detatch my tabs that helped a lot
<TRAVISg> in empathy
<c_smith> lol,
<c_smith> btw, can't wait for the new Severed Fifth album.
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> Jono's band rocks
<c_smith> yup.
<TRAVISg> never heard em
<c_smith> his band tops Disturbed imo
<bkerensa> ready
<TRAVISg> shoot me a link? what kind of music?
<c_smith> Thrash Metal.
<bkerensa> Adele - Rolling in the deep time
<c_smith> TRAVISg, www.severedfifth.com/ they are a Thrash Metal band.
<TRAVISg> I haven't listened to any in a while maybe I'll give em a shot
<c_smith> even if we don't get through, this is an interesting experience.
<TRAVISg> hey there cza
<c_smith> whoa, didn't expect that.
<TRAVISg> that was weird eh?
<c_smith> yup
<blkperl> slangasek: poke
<slangasek> blkperl: hey there - sorry, been traveling; seen your questions in backlog but haven't actually gotten to the point of crafting a talk yet - going to do that this evening
<blkperl> slangasek: thanks! :)
<slangasek> (still traveling actually; only on IRC because I got a reminder for the loco approval meeting)
<c_smith> Rhythmbox, y u no liek me?
<nathwill> y u like rhythmbox?!
<c_smith> I may have to cut out early at 2:30 if this runs until then.
<c_smith> Banshee crashes after a while, Rhythmbox now does that upon trying to play a song.
<TRAVISg> I use VLC fro everything except podcasts
<c_smith> lol, time to try Amarok.
<nathwill> deadbeef!
<c_smith> Deadbeef?
<nathwill> mocp!
<jvlb> Amarok has been solid for me.
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Anyways slangasek
<c_smith> not sure what your all are talking about with Deadbeef and mocp.
<bkerensa> while your around do you know when the next debian boozing is?
<bkerensa> I wanted to see about the Ubuntu Hour on the same days
<cprofitt> c_smith: yes, New York -- not the city the state
<slangasek> bkerensa: always the third Thursday
<bkerensa> k
<c_smith> cprofitt, ah, cool
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I wish you had been around =/
<cprofitt> and yes, my state got turned down three times
<bkerensa> this would be the second time for this LoCo
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/
<cprofitt> we had to show 12 months of activity
<cprofitt> we had to show 12 months of activity
<bkerensa> yeah
<cprofitt> sorry for hte double
<slangasek> is that documented as a prerequisite for applying?
<bkerensa> slangasek: There isnt one
<cprofitt> slangasek: not that I am aware of...
<cprofitt> was not then, is not now
<bkerensa> they approve teams that dont do team reports they deny some who do
<bkerensa> its up to council
<c_smith> they did tell us what needs to be done before they might approve us, so that's not exactly terrible, eh?
<bkerensa> nope
<slangasek> yep - but if the council has certain typical expectations, it's much healthier for these to be documented
<slangasek> instead of having people take time out in the middle of their day for IRC meetings
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yeah and people have brought it up before
<bkerensa> slangasek: The expectations should also be the same across the board
<jvlb> slangasek: yeah, but are you sure Open Source and documentation mix?
<slangasek> jvlb: er, yes?
<c_smith> well, I'm gonna grab lunch, see you all later.
<nathwill> that's why you creat long function names
<cprofitt> one difficulty english speaking teams have is they lack some of the fucntions of a national team that has a different language
<TRAVISg> Hmmm might be worth setting as a stanard?
<TRAVISg> What would be the downside?
<nathwill> cprofitt, we could totally have a translation event...
<TRAVISg> I gotta run I am going to be late.
<bkerensa> thanks for coming TRAVISg :)
<TRAVISg> I really look forward to the next time we get together.
<bkerensa> Next month IRC meet
<bkerensa> c_smith will announce it soon likely
<bkerensa> :)
<TRAVISg> I am helping my girlfriend switch over and boy it's true if you want to learn something teach it
<jvlb> Thanks for your efforts in this Ben. Let's do it again in six months.
<TRAVISg> IRC is great but a live event like an install party would be cool too
<TRAVISg> AFK
<jhmextern> yep, good effort, will try it in six months
<TRAVISg> in six months we own it!!!
<TRAVISg> okay now I am really going back to work:p
<bkerensa> jvlb
<bkerensa> sure
<bkerensa> oh he parted
 * bkerensa tips his hat
<bkerensa> bbl
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<cpncook> hi
<bkerensa> hi cpncook
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-18
<bkerensa> hi jhmextern
<jhmextern> Helllo bkerensa
<jhmextern> good presentation
<cpncook> hi there
<bkerensa> jhmextern: Unfortunately not good enough
<jhmextern> I think you said it the right way, we are in this because we enjoy ubuntu and want to spread the word.
<jhmextern> not because
<bkerensa> indeed
<jhmextern> but recognition is good some times
<jhmextern> so we will try again in six months
<c_smith> yo
<bkerensa> hi
<c_smith> how's things?
<c_smith> *wonders if Gnome 3 Classic mode is temporary* you know, the one that can be stylized into a Gnome 2 look.
<c_smith> if it IS temporary, I may have to get XFCE down.
<c_smith> bkerensa, hope you managed to at least get  a nap in since the meeting, might make all the difference.
<bkerensa> yeah
 * bkerensa just needs to encourage people to get more involved in the community.
<bkerensa> outside of the LoCo
<c_smith> bkeresna, also, has there been any word from the Salem Public Library lately?
<c_smith> CWeber10, here had brought to my attention that the Salem LUG had issues with them wanting them to pay them.
<c_smith> bleh, that last message's formatting sucked.
 * c_smith is going to try Xubuntu after the disk burns since he doesn't want to be caught off-guard when the Gnome team cuts the fallback mode
<c_smith> has anyone here heard of the Pandora gaming system? here's the website: http://www.open-pandora.org/
<c_smith> well, I shall be back in a while after I get Xubuntu set up.
<albrigha> bkerensa: hey good try on the approval. next time!
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> c_smith: No response
<c_smith> yo
<tgm4883> blackout all the things!
<Brian_H> quick everyone make their irc txt colors black
<kees> i can't hear you!
<adam_g> w/in 16
<c_smith> ??
<adam_g> irssi typo
<c_smith> ah, ok
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-19
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> FYI: I might be offline mostly till tomorrow :) having epic connectivity issues
<bkerensa> Hopefully I will have my Clear Wireless up tomorrow
<albrigha> hey bkerensa
<c_smith> that sucks
 * c_smith comes back from playing a game only to go back to lurking
<TRAVISg_> hello
<TRAVISg_> Just finding out I cant stay logged in on my PC at home and log in from my laptop
<bkerensa> hi albrigha
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> internet seems sorted
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | IRC Meeting 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | WOU Students your Mentor Contacts are bkerensa and nathwill
<c_smith> bkerensa, are you available to answer some questions about the Ubuntu dev thing?
<c_smith> bkerensa, what were the commands you listed that you used to upgrade to 12.04?
<sbeattie> c_smith: 'do-release-upgrade -d' is the preferred cli approach
<c_smith> k
<albrigha> sbeattie: hey! what do you do? I see security?
<sbeattie> albrigha: yes, I'm on the ubuntu security team
<albrigha> sbeattie: I just noticed you are in some canonical rooms, and wanted to say hi there
<albrigha> sbeattie: awesome! it's rather cool we are so close
<albrigha> sbeattie: how long have you been doing that?
<albrigha> (I just started on the Ubuntu QA Team)
 * c_smith wonders if the Kernel Panics he is getting upon booting or shortly thereafter on 12.04 are related to his hardware
<sbeattie> albrigha: I've been with the security team for 1.5 years; before that I was on the QA team.
<albrigha> sbeattie: ha no way, that's pretty funny! well if you have any tips/suggestions...
<c_smith> I'm likely going to install Ubuntu 11.10 and then upgrade to 12.04 before applying update.
<c_smith> *updates
<sbeattie> albrigha: the QA team's been revamped a fair amount since I switched.
<Brian_H> anyone here have a good recommendation for a lenovo laptop? looking for something thats pretty portable ~14" or so
<c_smith> no clue, my laptop runs Ubuntu and Linux in general pretty well, but it's a 15" one.
<c_smith> and it's 3 years old.
<TRAVISg_> hello all
<bkerensa_c> hey c_smith
<bkerensa_c> you around?
<TRAVISg_> bkerensa whats up man?
<TRAVISg_> oops just missed him
<bkerensa> hi
<bkerensa> I was just testing ports on Clearwire
<bkerensa> getting ready to connect this modem to a router
<bkerensa> I dont know why people say Clearwire is bad.... its fast enough for me
<bkerensa> 10meg down
<Brian_H> hows connectivity when its snowing/raining?
<albrigha> I had clearwire for awhile as well. I never had any real problems. They had some tower issues. but when it worked it was fast.
<Brian_H> they doing any type of special routing/nat?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Nope
<bkerensa> they got open modems so you can handle NAT on your end
<bkerensa> I just got mine fully setup and I get solid signal but notably there is a Clear tower just a few hundred yards away from me
<bkerensa> :P
<Brian_H> lol
<Brian_H> hopefully you don't grow any extra limbs
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I think that only happens in early child development
<bkerensa> I'm actually hoping to be moving by the spring though
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> oh yea? where to ?
<bkerensa> likely into Multnomah Village or closer to Downtown
 * bkerensa is going to look at a house in Multnomah Village on Sunday
<Brian_H> multnomah village is cool, there is a cafe there called fat city that is awesome
<Brian_H> I eat there regularly
<bkerensa> Its off Boones Ferry and 62nd
<bkerensa> :D
<TRAVISg_> peace out
<TRAVISg_> oh wait when is our next meeting?
<TRAVISg_> okay now I have to go peace out
<TRAVISg> Okay today I am going to remember to sign out from this PC so I can sign on with my laptop later
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> lol
<TRAVISg> I keep forgetting I am idling then when I am out and about and want to get on I can't log in
<TRAVISg> at least not with this nick
<TRAVISg> guess it doesn't really matter much
<bkerensa> ZNC is the way to go
<TRAVISg> ZNC?
<bkerensa> it lets you stay on IRC 24/7/365 and just connect when you need to
<TRAVISg> HHMMMM
<bkerensa> http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<bkerensa> its why Im always on IRC
<bkerensa> :)
<albrigha> oh..
<albrigha> that's awesome
<albrigha> thanks
<TRAVISg> interesting
<bkerensa> oh you guys thought I didnt have a life lol?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Oregon has ZNC server
<bkerensa> I can hook you guys up
<albrigha> well I wasn't going to say it..but I was kinda thinking about it lol
<albrigha> yes please!
<TRAVISg> *raises hand eagerly
<bkerensa> but I dont know and cant guarantee it will always be available since I pay for it out of my pocket :P but its been up for months
<bkerensa> so the idea just so you know
<bkerensa> is instead of connecting to irc
<bkerensa> you will now connect to the ZNC
<bkerensa> which stays connected persistantly
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> is that secure?
<albrigha> does it connect to servers other than freenode?
<bkerensa> ours only connects here since this is where Ubuntu has channels
<bkerensa> albrigha: Yes ZNC doesnt log anything except for what they call buffer
<bkerensa> so
<TRAVISg> how do I get started?
<bkerensa> any conversation that occurs when your disconnected u can review when u connect
<albrigha> bkerensa: I have to connect to some other servers as well..but I'll give it a try
<bkerensa> uhh I will make you an account
<TRAVISg> SWEET
<bkerensa> if you guys can pm me your preferred irc nicks
<bkerensa> I will make u an account right now
<albrigha> albrigha is great :)
<bkerensa> nathwill, me and c_smith all use it already
<bkerensa> :D
<TRAVISg> PM in IRC or just shoot an e-mail? and what info do you need
<bkerensa> I just wanna know what nick u wanna use for irc
<bkerensa> I assume what your using now?
<bkerensa> u can tell me here
<TRAVISg> Yup
<TRAVISg> so how do I log in?
<TRAVISg> and can I use empathy?
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> oh look your here
<albrigha> how do I sign in?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-20
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: working now?
<bkerensa> they do the silence for fun I think
<bkerensa> to build anticipation
<albrigha> lol
<albrigha> it's working..
<bkerensa> see they always do that thing about contributing as a part of work
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> should say you have someone from the loco to support you
<albrigha> good idea lol
<albrigha> damn..
<bkerensa> I was certain they were leaning for against
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> which is why I added some input
<bkerensa> they be harsh on the Canonical folks
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> lol
<albrigha> me too..
<albrigha> what magical thing happens now?
<bkerensa> uhh
<bkerensa> well they add you to the Ubuntu Member launchpad team
<bkerensa> then Canonical has this wonky little cron job that checks that when it feels like it
<bkerensa> and then a aliases is created on @ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> the rest of the perks you have to e-mail someone for
<bkerensa> or use bzr to add yourself to Planet :D
<albrigha> planet? I'm drawing a blank
<albrigha> I'm off for a bit. ttyl!
<albrigha> Thanks bkerensa!
<albrigha> :)
<bkerensa> uhhh
 * bkerensa has to brainstorm how much he would charge to build out a production SVN with Team Collab 
<travisgonzales23> bkerensa you here?
<travisgonzales23> hello all
<c_smith> hello
 * c_smith is downloading the 12.04 alternate install CD in a last ditch effort to get 12.04
<travisgonzales23> ah
<travisgonzales23> bkerensa you in here?
<c_smith> well, those of us in Marion county have a state of emergency due to flooding.
<c_smith> Aumsville is completely flooded.
<travisgonzales23> wow are you all right?
<c_smith> I am, have a day free tomorrow due to this.
<c_smith> Salem is flooded in parts, Keizer could be, too.
<travisgonzales23> that's too bad
<c_smith> the State Penitentiary has a moat courtesy of the flooding, Salem Hospital has certain streets in it flooded.
<travisgonzales23> I remember back in '96
<travisgonzales23> it was bad
<travisgonzales23> all over
<c_smith> this state of emergency is comparable to that.
<c_smith> but more localized.
<travisgonzales23> Keep me posted
<travisgonzales23> earlier today  bkerensa
<travisgonzales23> was getting me set up on ZNC
<travisgonzales23> but I had to run
<travisgonzales23> you are on it right?
<travisgonzales23> sounds pretty cool
<travisgonzales23> I was hoping to catch him on here tonight now that I have a little time
<c_smith> yes, I'm on it.
<travisgonzales23> well I will after my sons story time and tuck in
<c_smith> but if he didn't give you the login info, there's no way I can help there.
<c_smith> other than that, I can definitely help when you get time.
<travisgonzales23> he gave me the log on info not sure how much is kosher to say here
<travisgonzales23> he gave it to me in PM
<travisgonzales23> I remember the port the user and password the easy part the server I think I am messing up:P
<travisgonzales23> do you use empathy?
<c_smith> I'd recommend installing and using xchat for the vnc server.
<c_smith> "sudo apt-get install xchat" in a terminal (without quotes) will do the job.
<travisgonzales23> BRB storytime
<c_smith> k
<c_smith> heya, MarkDude!
 * c_smith jams to Boiler by Limp Bizkit
<bkerensa> hi
<c_smith> hello, bkerensa
<c_smith> bkerensa, travisgonzales23 is going to be wanting your help with the vnc server
<c_smith> also, thanks again for letting me use it.
<bkerensa> I saw
<bkerensa> all he needs is to put the server, user/pass info into his irc client
<bkerensa> and connect to it like a normal irc server
<c_smith> I recall having trouble with Empathy connecting to the vnc server.
<c_smith> didn't authenticate correctly.
<c_smith> it was that and pidgin I had problems with with.
<bkerensa> I always use xchat
<bkerensa> Empathy and Pidgin are not good for IRC at all
<c_smith> yeah, I told him to grab xchat if he wants to avoid frustrations in Empathy.
<c_smith> might have been a bit abrasive, but it's true.
<bkerensa> yeah
 * bkerensa has to go do stuff ttyl
<c_smith> cya
<travisgonzales23> I'm back
<travisgonzales23> I don't think you were abrasive C
<c_smith> ah, ok
<travisgonzales23> Maybe a bit matter of fact but there is a difference
<c_smith> but yeah, you saw what bkerensa said, correct?
<travisgonzales23> yeah
<c_smith> so, first thing I'd do if I was you is install Xchat,
<travisgonzales23> let me get Xchat and we will be on our way
<travisgonzales23> one second
<c_smith> Empathy will run you into problems from the start.
<travisgonzales23> do you think I just remove empathy to avoid conflicts? or keep it for Facebook and G-chat?
<c_smith> do you have the server address?
<c_smith> I'd keep it, there are no conflicts.
<travisgonzales23> that was the part I forgot I remember the parts I think
<travisgonzales23> cloud......???ubuntu????
<c_smith> I have never uninstalled Empathy, as I occasionally use if for FB and Google myself.
<c_smith> k, let me grab the file I have with the server address.
<travisgonzales23> I do remember the port though
<c_smith> Server: cloud.ubuntu-oregon.org
<c_smith> Port 3169
<travisgonzales23> funny I remember the random number
<c_smith> I'd recommend putting it in a text file on a seperate storage if you have a bad memory, I do that, wouldn't remember the address otherwise.
<c_smith> and you remember the login info, correct?
<c_smith> I can't give you that myself.
<travisgonzales23> I believe so
<travisgonzales23> we will see
<travisgonzales23> :)
<c_smith> k, you know how to add a server to Xchat, right? it's a two step process.
<c_smith> Oregon is getting hit hard by bad weather. at least it aint nukes.
<travisgonzales23> so I think I got most of it myself kinda pridefull but I always like to try first
<travisgonzales23> just can't seem to find where to enter the port
<c_smith> enter it in the server field like this: servername/port
<travisgonzales23> gotit
<c_smith> in this case it would be cloud.ubuntu-oregon.org/3169
<travisgonzales23> I guess I had the password wrong
<c_smith> hmmmm, how are you entering it? I ran into a similar problem at the start.
<c_smith> it should be exactly like this: /quote PASS username:password
<c_smith> replace "username" and "password"
<travisgonzales23> I will have to try again later I have to call my girlfiend
<travisgonzales23> BRB
<c_smith> k, cya
<travisgonzales23> I am back any body here?
<travisgonzales23> c_smith not sure what you meant with the username password thing
<travisgonzales23> I do remember a specific password he ave me
<travisgonzales23> bkerensa you here?
<travisgonzales23> ah well I guess I will see if I can give it a shot tomorrow
<travisgonzales23> bkerensa Thank you so much for the offer I am sure we will iron it out thanks again
<travisgonzales23> c_smith thank you again for the help
<bkerensa> izdubar: ;p
 * bkerensa slaps MarkDude around with a large trout
<TRAVISg_> I have no clue how TRAVISg is logged in. I don't know I thought that was my nick but ehhh
<Tgonza> Okay going to idle here in Xchat with my assumed identity until tomorrow who knows how late then hope some one wasn't able to leave there house and can help me figure this out
<Tgonza> Not that I hope any one gets flooded in but I'm just saying it's a friday so if your stuck in I will take the help ;)
<Tgonza> good morning all
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> TRAVISg_ its the znc
<bkerensa> Tgonza even
<bkerensa> it stays connected persistently thats why you connect through ZNC
<bkerensa> instead of directly to the irc server
<bkerensa> give me a few seconds and I go ahead and make up a screencast on how to use ZNC :)
<bkerensa> I have to put away groceries :P
<shannonlucas> I still can't even get to the grocery store :p
<shannonlucas> But it is finally melting up here
<albrigha> where are you shannonlucas?
<shannonlucas> albrigha: seattle
<albrigha> I'm in OC..and we only got a little. and it all melted pretty promptly
<albrigha> (oregon city)
<albrigha> ah I see
<shannonlucas> Got about 4 inches where I'm at
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> albrigha: If your still using ZNC and you use xchat in the network field
<bkerensa> you can just put server password as zncusername:zncpass
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> we had lots of snow in SW for two days
<bkerensa> albrigha: http://imgur.com/n7Idw
<albrigha> bkerensa: haha awesome!
<albrigha> bkerensa: sorry I haven't worked on getting znc hooked up quite yet
 * c_smith lost connection due to Kubuntu acting up
<c_smith> hello
<cweber10> hello
<albrigha> hello!
<tgm4883> Hello!
<c_smith> how is everyone?
<Brian_H> Hi!
<c_smith> heya, Brian_H!
<Brian_H> how goes it
<c_smith> so, has anyone here heard about the Marion county flooding? a lot of Salem has that, certain Cherriots routes are change or stopped completely because of it, good thing for me Routes 9 and 19 aren't stopped.
<c_smith> not bad, had a day off of school because of said flooding.
<Brian_H> heck yea
<c_smith> yup, last night there was a state of emergency due to the flooding.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-21
<bkerensa> hi
<bkerensa> oh darn... I just get on IRC and now I gotta run off and work
<bkerensa> :(
<MarkDude> bkerensa, PING
<MarkDude> Any news on cheaper Linux laptops?
<MarkDude> When does CTL expect their machines to hit- end of Feb?
<c_smith> hmmmm, wonder what GPU those come with.
<c_smith> got 15 minutes until I head to the Ubuntu Hour for today.
<c_smith> headed there gives me 10 minutes leeway.
<MarkDude> Intel Core i3-2330 2.2GHz, 3M Cache
<MarkDude> Tello Ben I can check later
<MarkDude> Someone at the conference was interersted
<MarkDude> have fun c_smith
<c_smith> yup
<c_smith> MarkDude, I wasn't talking CPU, but GPU: Graphic Processing Unity, commonly known as a Graphics Card.
<c_smith> *Unit, not Unity
<c_smith> any clue what the graphics card is?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Beginning of March
 * bkerensa is likely going to be a contractor setting up SVN/GIT/Trac for them and some other work to make their Ubuntu product development better
<albrigha> bkerensa: cool awesome!
 * c_smith is at the Broadway Commons Coffeehouse
<c_smith> still trying to find a better place to host these Ubuntu Hours in Salem.
<c_smith> bleh, Plasma Shell keeps crashing......
<c_smith> so, is anyone here at Broadway Commons?
<c_smith> if anyone is here, I'm 2 tables away from the door facing Broadway.
<albrigha> I can't make it down there tonight I'm afraid
<albrigha> but where on broadway is it?
<c_smith> it's on the corner of Broadway and Gaines.
<c_smith> really easy for me to get to.
<c_smith> Cherriots and monthly bus pass from school ftw!
<c_smith> bkerensa, any clue what GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) those CTL laptop have?
<albrigha> Oh, you are in salem--that's right.
<albrigha> I kept thinking you are in portland >_<
<c_smith> lol
<c_smith> I have doctors in Portland (OHSU) and I go to Portland for some of the Ubuntu Oregon events, I'd love to attend OSCON.
<albrigha> yeah I'm planning on going this year
<albrigha> I've been before and tons of swag
<albrigha> got even
<albrigha> it's good fun
<albrigha> I think there will be a loco booth?
<albrigha> bkerensa would know better..but I think he said osmething about that
<c_smith> just wish I knew where it was (street address) so I could start planning.
<albrigha> usually convention center I think
<albrigha> http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012
<albrigha> yeah convention center
<c_smith> nice, now I can actually start planning for it.
<albrigha> glad I could help :)
<albrigha> well how'd the ubuntu hour go then?
<c_smith> nobody showed up, dunno if I turned any heads to FLOSS either.
<c_smith> but it's only the 3rd meeting (second one I didnt't make, 1st one I hosted, might have those numbers wrong, too) so it's to be expected.
<c_smith> heh, I posted about that on #ubuntu-offtopic by mistake. meant to say what I said there here.
<albrigha> lol
<albrigha> hate it when that happens
<c_smith> yup
<c_smith> well, back to marking software to install
<albrigha> so what do you do c_smith?
<albrigha> school, work? etc?
<c_smith> School, working on getting in Chemeketa.
<c_smith> I help out here in my spare time (which is getting less and less these days)
<c_smith> plus I have an operation on my jaw coming up (which I wish I could just forget until I have to go in for it)
<albrigha> what do you want to learn at chemeketa?
<albrigha> I have an operation on my wrist soon >_<
<albrigha> not looking forward to it either
<albrigha> what do they have to do with your jaw, if you don't mind?
<c_smith> they're breaking it and reconstructing it, similar to what they did to my nose, this will be operation twenty-something, I lost count at 20.
<albrigha> damn man
<albrigha> that sounds harsh >_<
<c_smith> Scholiosis, Cleft Lip AND Pallet.
<albrigha> well..hopefully everything will work out this time!
<c_smith> got the short straw in that sense in my family, but I haven't had a broken bone that didn't need to happen.
<c_smith> both my brother AND sister have had broken bones due to accidents.
<albrigha> man that sucks
<albrigha> I'm sorry :(
<c_smith> yep, at least I haven't broken a bone in my body myself.
<albrigha> but..you seem pretty positive
<albrigha> so that's good :)
<c_smith> yep. sometimes I get somewhat negative, but with this type of stuff, I find it's easier to look at it in a positive angle.
<albrigha> yeah...can't really control it. sadly
<c_smith> there are things I tend to look at negatively though.
<albrigha> I'm sure, it happens :/
<albrigha> what are you wanting to do at chemeketa?
<c_smith> but most things are easier to look at in a positive light.
<albrigha> they do emt/fire stuff there, I think?
<c_smith> something that will help me at least get in to a better college for programming classes.
<albrigha> ah cool!
<albrigha> have you learned any programming, by chance?
<c_smith> yup
<c_smith> a bit of Python.
<albrigha> nice
<albrigha> I've been working on python myself
<c_smith> still working on it in times I'm bored.
<albrigha> if you want to do some collaboration I'd be down
<albrigha> yeah..
<albrigha> it's nice to work with someone, I feel
<albrigha> little motivation, etd
<albrigha> c
<c_smith> when I get bored, I put my effort to learning it. or reading a book.
<albrigha> have you looked at..
<albrigha> http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/ex1.html
<albrigha> it's great!
<albrigha> I also found some MIT classes online! :O
<c_smith> that looks like it would be better than the book I'm using.
<albrigha> I've had a hard time with books..
<albrigha> I mean I have a great book too
<albrigha> but the learnpythonthehardway is great
<albrigha> I learned a lot
<c_smith> I myself have a good time with books when I can practice it while reading it.
<albrigha> exactly
<albrigha> it's just hard that, at least my python book, is 3" thick
<albrigha> it's hard to prop that thing up so I can read it while typing
<c_smith> true.
<albrigha> I have a music stand..but it sort of falls over
<albrigha> well check it out, let me know what you think
<albrigha> I'm no expert, but I'll help if I can
<albrigha> I know some super python programmers though
<c_smith> I will, currently working on marking stuff for installation, and then am going to sleep, I'll look at it tomorrow then let you know. k?
<albrigha> yeah cool :)
<albrigha> ttyl :)
<c_smith> also, was it you I was helping with the znc server?
<albrigha>  no, I haven't tried connecting yet
<albrigha> my configuration is..complicated.
<c_smith> I'm not going to sleep yet.
<c_smith> ah, ok
<albrigha> but..actually I'm going to get xchat working though
<c_smith> still have quite a bit to mark for installation.
<albrigha> what are you installing?
<albrigha> 12.04?
<c_smith> a bunch of games, and some stuff for compiling different programs, and Chromium.
<albrigha> ah fun stuff
<c_smith> yup
<albrigha> what do you use ubuntu for anyway?
<c_smith> My only OS, which means pretty much everything, the only thing that held me to Windows I found out worked better on Ubuntu about two years ago.
<albrigha> awesome!
<c_smith> yup
<albrigha> what version do you have installed now?
<c_smith> Kubuntu 11.10 x86_64
<albrigha> ah cool
<c_smith> KDE really looks nice, and is really functional.
<albrigha> yeah..and unity is looking better :) at least..with 12.04 it seems better. or maybe I just get it more
<albrigha> I hated it for awhile though
<c_smith> looks like I might try 12.04 beta, but the alpha doesn't want to work for me.
<albrigha> what issues are you having?
<c_smith> Kernel Panics galore on startup.
<albrigha> I load up the daily..almost daily
<albrigha> hm
<albrigha> interesting
<albrigha> what sort of system are you on?
<albrigha> have you tried recently?
<c_smith> just yesterday.
<albrigha> it ran fine in my VM..I'm curious what panics you are getting?
<albrigha> did you run it on a real system or vm?
<c_smith> VM worked, got a good look at it, it doesn't like being installed on the real system.
<albrigha> ah hm
<albrigha> interesting
<albrigha> well my test box sort of crashed
<c_smith> I'll likely do the VM for a while until Beta comes about.
<albrigha> what sort of system did you try installing it on?
<c_smith> Compaq Presario CQ60-420US
<c_smith> system is about 3-years old.
<albrigha> hmm
<c_smith> now here's a sad thing: many children in the US are unemployed illegally.
<c_smith> *employed.
<c_smith> not unemployed.
<albrigha> I don't see any defects for your system with kernel panic
<albrigha> would you be willing to do some testing for me?
<c_smith> hmmmm, then it might be the fact that it is an alpha.
<albrigha> i'd..really appreciate it :)
<c_smith> what kind of testing?
<albrigha> true..if I could get the kernel panics I can double check if they are already in LP
<albrigha> just install..see how it goes. and lemme know what panics you get, etc
<albrigha> If you want..no pressure
<c_smith> I've found I can get a Panic from just booting the LiveCD.
<albrigha> are there any other messages/errors?
<c_smith> Virtualbox doesn't do this, though.
<albrigha> yeah seems to work fine with vb for me too
<albrigha> so I'm thinking there is a hardware issue
<albrigha> but..it's hard to say..limited info, etc
<c_smith> I'd need to get the CD, and the packages would take several hours to install, so I can test tomorrow.
<albrigha> oki np
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> tbh, don't think I'll actually install as I get the same Panic from the LiveCD as if I were to upgrade and reboot.
<albrigha> yeah that's cool
<albrigha> just a livecd and the actual error would be great
<albrigha> is that your primary system?
<c_smith> cool, I'll have the LiveCD ready, just need to have a way to talk on IRC on my Wii (not hard since I have it hacked)
<c_smith> it's my only PC.
<c_smith> I'm sure I can get an IRC client for my Wii. just would need to figure out how to get it to connect to Ben's znc server.
<albrigha> hm no idea..
<albrigha> I've played on a wii I think once >_<
<c_smith> yeah, doubt you have a softmodded Wii.
<albrigha> I haven't. but I've moded lots of android phones :)
<albrigha> I'm sure it's diff though
<albrigha> how do you mod a wii, roughly?
<c_smith> lol, VERY, the main I/O software is know as an IOS (Input/Output System) I usually mod it with an exploit called Letterbomb, and use that exploit to install a channel called The Homebrew Channel.
<albrigha> over usb? a linux app?
<c_smith> nope, front loaded SDHC card.
<albrigha> wow xchat is way better than pidgin. that's for sure
<albrigha> ah I see
<c_smith> that it is.
<c_smith> the actual exploit was found by Team Twiizers.
<albrigha> hold on, I'm going to switch completely. brb
<c_smith> hmmm, looks like I'll have to use the Wii internet Channel to use a Browser based IRC client.
<c_smith> Mibbit Looks promising.
<kalosaurusrex> bah
<kalosaurusrex> my other nick zombied
<c_smith> wow.....
<c_smith> not sure how that happens. would a op be able to help?
<kalosaurusrex> nah it's cool
<kalosaurusrex> I think I almost have it
<c_smith> k
<albrigha> ohh okay
<albrigha> i think i got it worked out
<albrigha> c_smith, you still around?
<c_smith> yup
<albrigha> ah cool
<albrigha> working great
<albrigha> much much better
<c_smith> won't be for much longer, though
<albrigha> oki
<c_smith> but yeah, you see why I use Xchat now, don't you?
<albrigha> oh yes
<albrigha> i've used it before and forgot about it >_<
<c_smith> I use Pidgin for FB and a Gamer IM called Xfire.
<albrigha> it's much better
<albrigha> i can never get fb to keep working..
<c_smith> Xfire only has a Windows client.
<albrigha> it always seems to have some issue after awhile
<albrigha> ah
<c_smith> but Pidgin has a plugin for Xfire called Gfire.
<c_smith> hmmmm, I haven't run into that on Pidgin with Facebook.
<albrigha> i just stopped using it after awhile
<albrigha> i guess i could try again
<albrigha> eh i don't really chat on fb anyway
<albrigha> so it wasn't a big deal
<c_smith> well, I'm gonna go get some sleep, tomorrow I'll figure out the IRC on the Wii, as the Wii doesn't have an IRC client (not even a Homebrew app) but it has an Opera based web browser, so I should be able to get a browser based Freenode client working.
<albrigha> cool!
<albrigha> ttyl :)
<c_smith> and then I'll assist on the Panics.
<c_smith> ttyl
<albrigha> anyone around?
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> albrigha Im here
<albrigha> hey hey!
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> albrigha, you here?
<c_smith_> doing that so I can log into my account with a browser based IRC and help with the Kernel Panic
<Tgonza> hello all
<Tgonza> bkerensa I finally have some time to try and get that ZNC thing working in Xchat
<Tgonza> it wasn't ZNC but cant remember what the letters where
<Tgonza> bkerensa this is TRAVISg
<Tgonza> Anybody here this morning?
<Tgonza> I have some questions about architectures I just realized last night that the install I did of 11.10 on My girlfiends machine is 64 bit
<c_smith> cool
<Tgonza> So now I am researching the differences to see if I need to reinstall with 32bit any first impressions
<Tgonza> wait a moment whats the "Kernel Panic" something I can help with?
<c_smith> actually, unless she has more than 4GB worth of RAM, there's not much difference, 64-bit is the first architecture that can support >4GB RAM.
<c_smith> 32-Bit in general support up to 3GB RAM.
<c_smith> and the Kernel Panic is from the Alpha version of 12.04, me and albrigha are trying to pin down the cause so a bug report can be filed for it.
<Tgonza> I see
<c_smith> it isn't installed, but I have the LiveCD ready.
<Tgonza> ah
<c_smith> the LiveCD gives me the same Panic as if I were to upgrade and boot up.
<Tgonza> You know this may sound cheesy but you guys have made learning more about my hardware and software so easy and such a good experience
<Tgonza> thanks for all your help guys
<c_smith> no prob
<Tgonza> *tearing up a little*
<Tgonza> ;)
<c_smith> just wish more people in Salem were interested in FOSS.
<Tgonza> I have heard some talk here at the mission I live and work at of making a jump to FOSS
<c_smith> hmmmm, interesting.
<c_smith> well, time to play some Modern Warfare 3
<Tgonza> Enjoy
<Tgonza> bkerensa you here?
<Tgonza> bkerensa, cant remember how to talk to a specific person I think that's it
<Tgonza> c_smith you there?
<Tgonza> AFK
<Tgonza> any body here?
<Tgonza> all right I am off to backspace then the Library. hope to catch some folks later
<Tgonza> bkerensa really looking forward to the screencast of znc-Xchat set up thanks in advance
<c_smith> hello
 * c_smith finished playing MW3 for now
<c_smith> hmmmmm, kinda quiet.
<tgm4883> PARTY!
<tgm4883> BUWAWAWAAAAWAWA!!!!!!!!
<tgm4883> There, no longer quiet
<tgm4883> your welcome c_smith
<c_smith> lol
 * c_smith throws confetti
 * tgm4883 fires guns into the air
 * c_smith lights helium on fire
 * tgm4883 pumps gasoline into the fire sprinklers
<tgm4883> Da roof, Da roof, Da roof is on fire!
<c_smith> rofl
 * c_smith dumps Nitroglycerin on tgm4883 and throws a match on him
<c_smith> ooops, think someone killed tgm4883, better get the police in here.
<tgm4883> (In the voice of Vader) Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
 * c_smith fires a sniper rifle at tgm4883 at point blank range
 * tgm4883 holds up the firing pin to said sniper rifle
<c_smith> crap....... you beat me there. BUT! I have nuclear launch codes and a launch device! muahahahahahahahahah!!!!
 * c_smith launches a nuke at the middle of the pacific ocean
<c_smith> never said where I would have it hit, did I?
 * tgm4883 locks C4 to c_smith's chest and holds up a dead man switch
<tgm4883> mutually assured destruction
<c_smith> aw..... crap.
 * c_smith takes a ax and cuts off the arm that is holding up the C4
 * tgm4883 tosses the dead man switch at c_smith 
<c_smith> fuuuu--!!!!!
 * c_smith is simultaniously blown to pieces and burned alive
 * tgm4883 bows and goes back to writing a unity scope
<c_smith> lol
<c_smith> mind telling me what a Unity scope is?
<tgm4883> c_smith, do you know what a Unity lens is?
<c_smith> yes.
<tgm4883> ok, so the scope is the backend portions that feeds a lens
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> what is the scope for?
<tgm4883> so you might have a videos lens, that is fed by a youtube scope, an amazon vod scope, etc
<tgm4883> I'm writing a mythtv scope for the videos lens for UbuntuTV
<c_smith> hmmmm, cool
<c_smith> good luck! :D
<tgm4883> Thanks, I've got a bunch of it done. I need Unity to get a little more mature before I can feed the lens what I'd like to, so I'm working on some zero conf stuff right now
<c_smith> ah, cool, well, time for lunch, ttyl
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-22
<bkerensa> Tgonza
<bkerensa> Im here
<bkerensa> c_smith: You were unable to help Tgonza connect to znc? :P
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/812656/   =/
<c_smith> yellow
<Tgonza> hello all
<TRAVISg> I think I have done it!!!!1 BWAAA HAAAA HAAAAA
<TRAVISg> * Bows deeply in appreciation of all that c_smith and bkerensa have done to make this magic moment possible
<bkerensa> its all good
 * bkerensa is doing some Debian work 
<bkerensa> kees: You about?
<kees> bkerensa: here now, sup?
<bkerensa> kees: Ahh I was trying to package something new and in the end I found out a few depends are no longer in the Ubuntu repos so I guess Im going to abandon hope of packaging because I dont wanna also package the depends
<kees> heh, d'oh
<kees> out of curiosity, what is/was it?
<bkerensa> Tux the Penguin: A quest for herring
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa is trying to find a package thats not to complicated to package (something from needs-packing)
<bkerensa> Every package I find though has some crazy dependencies
<kees> yeah, it can be frustrating.
<kees> what are the missing deps?
<bkerensa> kees: libplib and libglut3
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and their -dev's
<bkerensa> kees: Wait for some reason now I found them :( earlier it was telling me packages not found
<kees> I was going to say, those sound very familiar.
<kees> bkerensa: do you know about "dh_make" ? I like that for jump-starting new packages
<bkerensa> kees: Thats what I'm using :)
<bkerensa> I'm down to debuild
<bkerensa> I got my debian files sorted but now just one last error
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813513/
<kees> err, that's rather contentless. weird; nothing else?
 * kees is learning django today
<bkerensa> nothing but I just uncommented so it will show verbose
<bkerensa> here is with verbose:
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/813517/
<kees> hrm, looks like something wasn't found during the build
<kees> google show any similar errors?
<bkerensa> not that I can find
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> can you find references to things defining jsJoystick ?
<bkerensa> I found a solution
<bkerensa> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-games-33/cant-install-tux-a-quest-for-herring-%2Acry%2A-%5B-%2Asob%2A-make-problems-229483/
<bkerensa> but if I made the change in source would I still be able to package for Ubuntu?
<kees> wow those are old posts
<kees> absolutely -- packages that include patches to upstream are very common
<kees> if you're using source format 3 (which should be the default) these changes will automatically get extracted to debian/patches for you
 * bkerensa is just trying to find which file in source they speak of
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> (and should be renamed (and the debian/patches/series file updated too) to give some idea about what the change was)
<kees> it seems like the main change is the "-lplibjs" bit. seems like a some joystick library is missing?
<bkerensa> indeed
<slangasek> huh, busy channel this weekend
<slangasek> bkerensa: what's your concern with apt-get upgrade holding packages back?  that's what apt-get upgrade does; the question is, what does 'apt-get dist-upgrade' want to remove that you don't want it to? :)
<c_smith> yellow
<c_smith> in other words, Hello
<kees> btw, for anyone running oneiric and can't wait 2 days for official kernel updates: http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2012/01/22/fixing-vulnerabilities-with-systemtap/
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-14
<nathwill> anybody looking for a sysadmin job?
<nathwill> https://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nXNZokwW&j=oalVWfw6
<nathwill> it's for Jive in PDX, they're a great place to work
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-15
<bkero> lol I know the sysadmins there.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> Under fitzhugh and phong
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-16
<nathwill> oh noes, omgubuntu is doooooowwwn
<nathwill> where can i get my 'buntu gossip?!
<bkerensa> nathwill:
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: see you tomorrow?
<bkerensa> good night Oregon :) keep it fossy
<Capneon> hello
<tteal> hi guys!
<flister98> hey george_
<george_> hello everyone...new here
<dustu> hola
<Capneon> hey George
<Swytoski12> o7
<flister98> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
<dwatne> hello
<teddydlv> hello
<Capneon> hey elaina
<elaina> Hi Capneon
<Capneon> in the orange
<dwatne> -join #ubuntu-wou
<bkerensa> hinath
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<bkerensa> even
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-17
<SheldorIsBackOnl> fgdxfghdfgh
<SheldorIsBackOnl> lj
<SheldorIsBackOnl>  sdfasdfasdf
<tgm4883> alffadgha;shga;wligha;
<bkerensa> tgm4883: have people been flooding?
<bkerensa> idk seeing weird stuff in my scrollback
<tgm4883> bkerensa, IDK, I do have op though
<tgm4883> what are you seeing in scrollback?
<bkerensa> <SheldorIsBackOnl> [04:45:02] fgdxfghdfgh
<bkerensa> <SheldorIsBackOnl> [04:45:26] lj
<bkerensa> <SheldorIsBackOnl> [04:45:45]  sdfasdfasdf
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ^
<bkerensa> and the same thing from 7 other nicks yesterday
<bkerensa> ;0
<tgm4883> bkerensa, weird
<tgm4883> I'll keep an eye out
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I think might be wou students
<bkerensa> blkperl: any news on colo?
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: I have no idea what I was suppose to do on that
<blkperl> ill add it to the team agenda
<bkerensa> blkperl: I know what you were :) invite nathwill down to drop the box on rack ? :P
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa>  nathwill: So I guess Cloudflare has officially surpassed the amount of traffic that Yahoo gets
<bkerensa> =o
<nathwill> iiinteresting
<nathwill> does that include ddos traffic? :P
<nathwill> it's also not especially surprising that a CDN would have more 'requests' than a website
<nathwill> i'm sure akamai has more 'traffic' as measured by hits than anyone
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-01-15
<dogweather> Anyone here work for Canonical?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-01-16
<blkperl> slangasek: hmm debian doesn't have an up to date slapd version? I want the newest slapd for trusty :)
<shirgall> There's a "tahrball" pun there somewhere
<blkperl> i guess trusty is only 7 minor versions behind
<slangasek> blkperl: nope, feel free to adopt the package ;)
<blkperl> slangasek: because slapd is a trivial package to maintain? :P
<blkperl> its probably horrible
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-01-13
<tiwake> just tried installing ubuntu 14.10 on my desktop and it does not want to do anything
<tiwake> BIOS gets done with POST, and then it drops to a blank screen
<tiwake> (this is after installing, with no obvious problems with the install process)
<tiwake> its almost like grub didnt even install or something
<tiwake> yeah, that was the problem
<MarkDude> shift does not bring up grub?
 * MarkDude had similar problem14.04 had to shift into grub- do advanced mode, resume normal boot. Then repair display. Have not had issues with earlier
<MarkDude> Did it let you choose grub? For my Lubuntu 14.10 I had no such option XD
<tiwake> no option
<tiwake> but I repaired grub from my liveDVD
<MarkDude> Yep, that sorta bummed me out- thats rude IMHO :D
<tiwake> silly thing
<MarkDude> It just chose what was best- then decided I no longer wanted to see grub, nor my 6+ Distros
<MarkDude> I could not find a directly related bug, but for my 14.10 & 1404 I had to do a silly fix
<tiwake> blarg
<tiwake> its not letting me kill X to get to the command line
<tiwake> <ctrl><alt><F2> drops me to a blank screen
<MarkDude> Im almost wondering if 14.10 is a version to skip. Im so much happier with 14.04- with many different desktops
<MarkDude> Try using advanced settings in grub.
<tiwake> I need to install the NVIDIA drivers
<tiwake> need to kill X to do that
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> Oh that fun loop. Sorry
<MarkDude> Nouveau hell
<tiwake> how do I install XFCE or KDE desktops?
<tiwake> oh maybe that did it
<tiwake> yay, I think I have the driver properly installed
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-01-16
<cydd_> hi
<bkerensa> slangasek: If I wanted to do some automated testing on a server and it required a GUI to run the app could I potentially just install the apt with apt-get and it will realize a desktop environment is needed and install all the bits?
<bkerensa> and then setup my automation after a reboot of the machine and go to town?
<bkerensa> maybe running it inside docker is a more sane approach
<slangasek> bkerensa: typically the app isn't going to pull in a desktop as a dependency; you might need to manually install something like Xvfb especially if you want automation
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-01-17
<tiwake> anyone awake?
<wxl> tiwake: here after a long absence
<tiwake> is there a suggested method for updating https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory to use http://etlegacy.com/ ?
<wxl> are the versions on there even relevant anymore?
<tiwake> enh
<tiwake> it is possible to get it running correctly
<tiwake> but et legacy has so many bug fixes
<wxl> yeah that page needs help
<wxl> fileshack.com 404s
<wxl> so those need to be removed
<wxl> it looks like etl is just a continuation of et mentioned on this page
<tiwake> yeah
<tiwake> its "binary compatible" with enemy territory
<wxl> so yeah i'd wipe out the old references and mention the change to et and at which point it happened
<wxl> and maybe update the updating old versions bit as needed
<tiwake> id software released the source code a while back, but it was not the entire game they open sourced... a while later they released the rest of it and thus completely open source... this was a couple/three years ago
<tiwake> if I change that wiki page, I'm going to basically wipe it and rewrite
<wxl> yeah so just put what you know
<tiwake> also, et legacy needs more love
<tiwake> :3
<wxl> yeah well this wil be a start :)
<tiwake> wolfenstein enemy territory is still my favorite multi-player first person shooter
<tiwake> really good balance, fast paced, not an unreal tournament clone, and not dumb modern thing like call of duty
<wxl> cool
<tiwake> herm
<tiwake> oh gosh thats such old login stuff
<tiwake> can I change my username on this? lol
<wxl> mmmmmmmmm
<wxl> don't remember :)
<tiwake> for some reason my name isnt even spelled correctly
<tiwake> and Ksmudge was before tiwake, which was 2008ish
<tiwake> no, before that even
<tiwake> oh gosh, 2007 evidently
<tiwake> https://launchpad.net/~walterneary
<wxl> i'd use the newer one
<tiwake> newer one what?
<wxl> oh i thought you meant you had two accounts
<tiwake> no
<wxl> change your info here https://launchpad.net/~walterneary/+edit
<wxl> well
<wxl> not your username it seems
<wxl> OH
<wxl> if you don't have a ppa you can change it on there
<tiwake> username is walterneary?
<wxl> yep
<tiwake> display name can change
<tiwake> thats really all I want to change
<wxl> ah
<tiwake> though I can change my name to tiwake too
<wxl> yep
<tiwake> do a google search, tiwake is all me... nobody else uses tiwake... :P
<wxl> wish it was the case with wxl
<wxl> i've had to be wxl23 or wxl423 a few times
<tiwake> or dont... heh.. probably better off not
<tiwake> "Changing your name will change your public OpenID identifier. This means that you might be locked out of certain sites where you used it, or that somebody could create a new profile with the same name and log in as you on these third-party sites. See https://help.launchpad.net/OpenID#rename-account for more information."
<tiwake> I have no idea what that means... heh
<wxl> probably a non-issue
<wxl> especially if you've only used it for the wiki
<wxl> and/or for launchpad itself
<tiwake> alright
<tiwake> I didnt really want to make a new account, because it shows that I've been around a while
<tiwake> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games is out of date too
<tiwake> meh, screw it... if somebody really does not like the changes, they can look at the revision history
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-01-19
<big_t> Good morning.
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-01-20
<big_t> hello.
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-01-21
<c_smith> big_t: as you noticed, a lot of the time, this channel is quiet. I myself check from time to time
<big_t> C_smith: Very quiet.
<c_smith> yup
<c_smith> anyway, I'd better get some sleep
<big_t> Nite
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-01-22
<J_Goldberg> anyone in the Southern half of Oregon by chance?
<J_Goldberg> I'll be back in Israel in a week, tho
<J_Goldberg> i mean indiana
